# Please can you offer us a home



## FraserW (Aug 4, 2011)

Due to increasingly bad allergies and asthma we have come to the difficult decision to re-home our two female cats. They are very much loved family pets and we are going to be incredibly sad to see them go. The most important thing is that we find a home for them together where they have plenty of attention and care.

Both girls are *micro-chipped, neutered and vaccinated*. Here is the advert we have made for them...

A beautiful, black tuxedo cat that loves to cuddle with her owners and a friendly tabby that likes to play and eat tasty titbits. *Very affectionate and playful. *

Clio and Mugen are both female and four years old. They are sisters and have been house cats however a new home with a safe enclosed garden would be great. Both are fine around other cats and are tolerant of our dog however it would be preferable if they went to a new home together as the only pets. They havent been around children although they are both very good-natured and enjoy attention. 
We will be very sad to see them go, as they are friendly, lap cats that love nothing more than a cuddle.

We are based in Glasgow and are willing to travel with the cats to their new home. The cats will come with all their toys, bed etc however a donation must be made to a cat charity.

If you can offer us a new home please contact Fraser on 07989146275.

Photographs to come.


----------



## FraserW (Aug 4, 2011)

Some pictures


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please please please have a look on this link for a list of rescue centres in your area Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Glasgow & Strathclyde, Scotland

Please do not rehome them via the internet. If the rescue centres are full ask if they are willing to help you rehome by utilising their home checkers to ensure if you do find a home it's a good one.

Horror stories are not hard to find online about pets being rehomed to people who use them for baiting and all sorts. They are good actors sometimes too, a homechecker would at least have a chance of spotting something wrong in a potential new home through practice


----------



## FraserW (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Aurelia. We have tried some of the charities on the list already and they have been a great help. They have listed our ad on their website. When we do come across anyone interested we were planning on contacting them for advice with regards to home vetting. 

It's been such a difficult decision to rehome them however my asthma is not improving and it turns out I am severely allergic to cats. I adore them to bits and the idea of them going to home where they aren't cared is horrific. 
We have already turned down a few people who contacted us on gumtree as they just didn't sound right. 

I just hope we find the right owner as they make the perfect pets.


----------

